# Convertir NTSC a PAL-N



## Blackknightr89 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hola, les hago la siguiente consulta. Tengo un viejo Nintendo NES (norma NTSC) y una vieja tele SONY (norma PAL-N). Como corresponde, cuando conecto todo, se ve en blanco y negro. ¿hay alguna forma de pasar la norma NTSC a PAL-N?
Alguno se preguntará para que quiero tener una Nintendo NES, bueno, no sé, nostalgia quizás.
Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Mira: http://gizmologia.com/2005/11/ntsc-a-pal (Convertidor de NTSC a PAL).
Salu2.


----------

